# Michelle Hunziker *hot ass* bikini-candids on the beach in Miami 05.04.2010 x 75



## Q (6 Apr. 2010)

​thx Preppie


----------



## solefun (6 Apr. 2010)

Hold me back!!! Wow!! Danke, das ist heiß.


----------



## Karrel (6 Apr. 2010)

immer wieder schön wenn sie baden geht! schöner als wenn sie thomas gottschalk besucht!


----------



## Bombastic66 (6 Apr. 2010)

vielen Dank für die tollen
Einblicke! :thumbup:


----------



## carlos86 (6 Apr. 2010)

Genial. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## emma2112 (6 Apr. 2010)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## General (6 Apr. 2010)

für den Traumkörper


----------



## Bapho (6 Apr. 2010)

Vielen Dank fuer die tollen Bikinibilder von der bezaubernden Michelle!


----------



## mc-hammer (6 Apr. 2010)

traumfrau mit traumbody!


----------



## spider70 (6 Apr. 2010)

Also, die Bilder sind der Hammer!!!
Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Skyper22 (6 Apr. 2010)

In einem Wort: PERFEKTION


----------



## Katzun (6 Apr. 2010)

das wollen wir sehen!

5 sterne von mir kollege


----------



## newbie110 (6 Apr. 2010)

super!!! 1000 DANK


----------



## haerke (7 Apr. 2010)

Really really nice!!!


----------



## pop-p-star (7 Apr. 2010)

Wahnsinnsfigur!! :thumbup:


----------



## mausmolch (7 Apr. 2010)

der schönste Hintern der Welt!!


----------



## teenfreak (7 Apr. 2010)

Michelle enttäuscht nie! Nur weiter so


----------



## solo (7 Apr. 2010)

eine tolle frau


----------



## ranos (7 Apr. 2010)

süß


----------



## casi29 (7 Apr. 2010)

super bilder - hat ja auch ne klasse figur


----------



## Nerofin (9 Apr. 2010)

Also irgendwie muss ihr das doch auch gefallen, da sie sich so oft am Strand präsentiert.
Weiter so Michelle, denn so bereitest du uns den Himmel auf Erden!


----------



## redman21 (9 Apr. 2010)

woow danke


----------



## sugadaddy (9 Apr. 2010)

Bademeister müsste man sein...!


----------



## capam70 (9 Apr. 2010)

sehr schöne bilder!! danke


----------



## Würstchen (9 Apr. 2010)

echt knackig !!!


----------



## Renegad3 (10 Apr. 2010)

:thx:


----------



## mod2001 (10 Apr. 2010)

Der Hammer....malso bei Wetten daß und sie haben wieder ihr Quote


----------



## hajo (10 Apr. 2010)

danke,für die schönen bilder


----------



## Pferdle (10 Apr. 2010)

Diese Frau brauch für Ihre Figur und Ihre zwei Augen einen waffenschein.


----------



## Lape (11 Apr. 2010)

was für ne frau, sie gehört für mich zu den besten der welt


----------



## katzen3 (11 Apr. 2010)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## tstephan18 (11 Apr. 2010)

super bilder! Mehr davon!


----------



## emma2112 (11 Apr. 2010)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## merlin101 (11 Apr. 2010)

wow !!! tolle bilder.


----------



## POLOHUNTER (11 Apr. 2010)

Also diese ganzen notgeilen Böcke hier, nur weil sich Frau Hunziker mal ein wenig.... WO IST HIER DIE SCHLANGE, ich stell mich mal mit an ^^ 

Was ne geile Braut, danke für die scharfen Einblicke


----------



## lamer313 (11 Apr. 2010)

danke, superfrau


----------



## figo7 (12 Apr. 2010)

:d :d


----------



## wiesel (12 Apr. 2010)

Klasse Bilder. Danke vielmals.


----------



## 10hagen (12 Apr. 2010)

Lecker,Lecker,Lecker!


----------



## Opusten (12 Apr. 2010)

Top einfach nur Top!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blabla_27 (12 Apr. 2010)

wow echt der hammer!


----------



## Rerauen (12 Apr. 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder, danke


----------



## sway2003 (12 Apr. 2010)

Was für ein heisses Teil !


----------



## Hummer (16 Apr. 2010)

michelle hat eine super süssen hintern:thumbup:


----------



## chris1712 (16 Apr. 2010)

Danke supper billder


----------



## neman64 (16 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Michelle.


----------



## Leecher (17 Apr. 2010)

Der Körper.... :drip:


----------



## eray11 (17 Apr. 2010)

Gute Bilder.


----------



## brain52 (17 Apr. 2010)

Also, die Michelle hat einen verdammt schönen Körper und ist ja auch sonst recht sympatisch (hat jemand eine andere Meinung, dann haut mir von mir aus auf die Fresse, aber an Michelle ändert sich nix).

Vielen Dank für die pics und die Arbeit

Gruß brain52

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lord of MD (18 Apr. 2010)

super bilder


----------



## matze36 (19 Apr. 2010)

super Danke


----------



## darkgirl08 (19 Apr. 2010)

Daaaaaanke !


----------



## tornero (19 Apr. 2010)

thx


----------



## izudir (20 Apr. 2010)

danke sehr schön anzuschauen


----------



## Riki (22 Apr. 2010)

wow ist die heissssss


----------



## Unser (23 Apr. 2010)

Danke für diese Traumfrau:thumbup:


----------



## hulk1901 (24 Apr. 2010)

heiß


----------



## tedeam (24 Apr. 2010)

Super!!!
Vielen Dank


----------



## carun (24 Apr. 2010)

Die kann sich sehen lassen in jeder hinsicht
danke dafür


----------



## DennPrah (24 Apr. 2010)

Wow! hammer Bilder!


----------



## robitox (26 Apr. 2010)

Mammamia,ein heißes Teil.Der geilste Arsch der Welt geht Baden.Danke.


----------



## Seki (29 Apr. 2010)

Man ich liebe diese Frau


----------



## dodo (2 Mai 2010)

really hot ass!


----------



## sebi85 (3 Mai 2010)

Wahnsinn!!! Michelle ist der Hammer...


----------



## glasermeister (13 Juli 2010)

Das ist ganz schön gefährlich was die Michelle da macht. Da kann ich einen Herzschlag von bekommen !


----------



## JohnDaniels (1 Sep. 2010)

Michelle Hunziker: Gottes Geschenk für alle Männer! Die Figur ist der Hammer! Die Frau ist nahezu perfekt, solange sie nicht redet!


----------



## kaka10 (6 Sep. 2010)

tolle bilder


----------



## oge01 (6 Sep. 2010)

Tolle Bilder, Tolle Frau! Danke !!


----------



## hannes (7 Sep. 2010)

einfach hammer heiß !! uff:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## kuddel13 (7 Sep. 2010)

hammer Bilder und klasse Frau!


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2010)

super Arsch


----------



## dana (7 Sep. 2010)

Danke


----------



## Flussking (7 Sep. 2010)

einfach der Hammer die Frau
danke


----------



## schorsch.knobl (10 Sep. 2010)

Ich habe Michelle schon immer bewundert


----------



## jepsen (10 Sep. 2010)

was ein süsses ärschchen ^^
danke dir für die hammer bilder


----------



## hakan06 (10 Sep. 2010)

geil


----------



## kalle321 (10 Sep. 2010)

thanks


----------



## maui2010 (13 Sep. 2010)

Erstklassig -- ich danke dir!


----------



## Tobitoe (13 Sep. 2010)

Super Fotos,danke


----------



## chini72 (28 Apr. 2012)

Der geilste Popo im Universum!!


----------



## Jone (3 Mai 2012)

:thx: für die heiße Michelle. Eine absolute Augenweide :crazy:


----------



## wolf1958 (3 Mai 2012)

Was für ein Hintern!


----------



## jochenbier (3 Mai 2012)

einfach nur.....TOLL


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

einfach nur super sexy.


----------



## saibar (20 Okt. 2012)

wow sehr schön


----------



## pauleta (21 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## Boucheron (22 Okt. 2012)

Thanks for posting the images of her


----------



## liketospoil (22 Okt. 2012)

want to touch


----------



## wayne77 (22 Okt. 2012)

Michelle ist so heiss:thumbup:


----------



## Willfried (23 Okt. 2012)

*hot ass*
... ich hätts nicht besser sagen können. 

:thx:​


----------



## katzekatze (23 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## parax (23 Okt. 2012)

wow, danke!


----------



## Croocker (23 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## GTILenny (28 Okt. 2012)

wirklich toller körper


----------



## zackman (28 Okt. 2012)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide Danke


----------



## kleinnico (28 Okt. 2012)

Thanks alot!


----------



## Davemirra (28 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thx:


----------



## hanne70376 (28 Okt. 2012)

Wow, eine tolle Frau


----------



## Benni91 (28 Okt. 2012)

"hot ass" , ich denke der Titel sagt alles . Michelle spielt ganz oben mit !


----------



## waschtij (28 Okt. 2012)

klasse figur... danke sehr


----------



## aw2006 (29 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## aw2006 (29 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Salkon (29 Okt. 2012)

lecker schmecker


----------



## giugiu81 (29 Okt. 2012)

Hammer die frau


----------



## Lunatik (29 Okt. 2012)

Genial vielen Dank


----------



## hanslurch (30 Okt. 2012)

O.M.G. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## luft (30 Okt. 2012)

nice thx:WOW:


----------



## Ölat (30 Okt. 2012)

Die Frau is einfach der Wahnsinn:WOW:


----------



## diggi1976 (30 Okt. 2012)

immer wieder super, thx


----------



## affe123 (30 Okt. 2012)

Besten Dank, schöne Bilder


----------



## falschie (31 Okt. 2012)

klasse bilder - danke


----------



## tapsi (10 Nov. 2012)

schick schick:thumbup:


----------



## elco (13 Nov. 2012)

mal wieder sehr schoen!


----------



## sammy (13 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Kunigunde (13 Nov. 2012)

Lecker! 

Danke für Michelle


----------



## locomondo (14 Nov. 2012)

yummyy:thx::thx:


----------



## woba25 (14 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## dadaist (18 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## kaka1988 (30 Nov. 2012)

Sie wird einfach immer besser! Wie ein guter Wein! Vielen dank für die tollen !


----------



## karsti (14 Dez. 2012)

Klasse Bilder...


----------



## lmais (24 Dez. 2012)

Einfach nur toll! :thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Denny84 (24 Dez. 2012)

Sehr heiß ! Danke !


----------



## Spa6ssig (24 Dez. 2012)

Die Traumfrau des Jahrhunderts - für mich rein körperlich zumindest


----------



## watcha (24 Dez. 2012)

Michelle ist die heißeste


----------



## S.Strumpf (24 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Michelle ist immer wieder schön anzusehen:thx:


----------



## borafora (27 Dez. 2012)

mann mann schöne frau


----------



## ricardo1234 (30 Dez. 2012)

sehr tolle bilder :WOW:


----------



## wrl (30 Dez. 2012)

an dem Sexy arsch würd ich gern mal mich festhalten die frau ist einfach nur HAAAAMMMMEEERRR danke Q


----------



## masterg23 (31 Dez. 2012)

vielen herzlichen Dank. Wieter so


----------



## slug18 (1 Jan. 2013)

Schöner Bobbes! ;-)


----------



## gumani (1 Jan. 2013)

nett  dank dir


----------



## Elch 70 (15 Jan. 2013)

Mmmm das macht an:thx:


----------



## pic (15 Jan. 2013)

danke für die großartigen bilder :thx:


----------



## Willi1000 (15 Jan. 2013)

Was für ne heisse Frau!


----------



## schieber77 (15 Jan. 2013)

Wow klasse Bilder einer tollen Frau


----------



## Fanta7 (16 Jan. 2013)

Lecker Hintern!


----------



## macmanu (16 Jan. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## sch0rle (19 Jan. 2013)

wow thank you!


----------



## TTranslator (12 Sep. 2014)

Tolle Frau, tolle Bilder!

:thx:


----------



## dana (18 Sep. 2014)

Toll, danke.


----------



## Bowes (2 Okt. 2014)

*Vielen Dank für die tollen Bikinibilder von der hübschen Michelle.*


----------



## DeMaulwurfn (17 Okt. 2014)

Suuuuuuper!


----------

